# What is Port?



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

My buddy loves a cigar with Port and I don't know what Port tastes like. I saw some Porto at the store today. Is that the same thing as Port? What is the taste like? Does it go well with cigars?


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Port is a fortified, usually with brandy, red wine. Goes well with a cigar. It can be very sweet. Check out this search


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

Port is the nectar of God.


----------



## rack04 (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

V. Sattui in St. Helena has a wonderful Vintage Port 1999.


----------



## Ivory Tower (Nov 18, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



Smoked said:


> My buddy loves a cigar with Port and I don't know what Port tastes like. I saw some Porto at the store today. Is that the same thing as Port? What is the taste like? Does it go well with cigars?


Go to a wine specialty store or some high-end retailer and check some out.


----------



## physiognomy (Feb 6, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

I think port is great with most cigars (prob. not anything too mild)... You can find a reasonably good port for around $10 at any liquor store. Benjamin Tawny is a good place to start & there are so many others to choose from. At the moment I have a bottle of Penfolds Club Reserve that is really smooth :ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



mosesbotbol said:


> Port is the nectar of God.


:tpd:


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

galaga said:


> Port is a fortified, usually with brandy, red wine. Goes well with a cigar. It can be very sweet. Check out this search


Guess you reference a search like that, or the reference expires, sorry. Go to the banner at the top of this page and look for "search" and click on the arrow. Click on advanced search and in the search page that comes up, put "port" in the keywords box on the left and put "mosesbotbol" in the username box on the right. That should cut down on the clutter and give you an edumacation on the port knowledge here on CS.


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



physiognomy said:


> Benjamin Tawny is a good place to start


I've enjoyed the Australian tawny's. Try Old Cave sometime.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



ky toker said:


> I've enjoyed the Australian tawny's. Try Old Cave sometime.


I saw you're Old Cave thread w/ no reply in that search, so here's a :tu on Old Cave.....


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



galaga said:


> I saw you're Old Cave thread w/ no reply in that search, so here's a :tu on Old Cave.....


:r Either noone has heard of it or nobody wants to talk with me. I hopes its the latter because that is a good port to pass up. 

Did you think there was a unique taste in Old Cave not found in other tawnys? While they all have a different degree of tastes, I thought Old Cave had a characteristic quite different from others (iirc).


----------



## ATLHARP (May 3, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

Port wine is a fortified wine from Portugal. It is typically considered a dessert wine or used an aperitif before a meal. It is a great pairing when it comes to cigars and really adds to the cigar experience. For more information on port wine, Wikipedia a has a good write up on the topic. _For trying port I would suggest either a good Ruby Port (Taylor-Fladgate or Graham's make nice ruby ports) or a Late Bottled Vintage (Taylor-Fladgate, Croft, Graham's, each make a great LBV)._

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Port_wine

Enjoy,

ATL


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

Looks like I will be picking some up this weekend. thanks guys!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



ky toker said:


> :r Either noone has heard of it or nobody wants to talk with me. I hopes its the latter because that is a good port *you do not want* to pass up.


OK, I fixed my poor sentence structure, grammer, congruentness


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



Smoked said:


> Looks like I will be picking some up this weekend. thanks guys!


Don't buy some crap or you'll be disappointed. Try out a Taylor or Fonseca 10 year tawny or as a start.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

port also seems to have something in common with havanas. The good ones go quickly (and a vintage can never be duplicated) as they will age superbly, and then you pay through the nose to get the good ones that people have sat on and aged properly.

Good luck, it's pretty good stuff. I can check with one of the wine managers at work and see what he suggests as a good intro to port, if you are at all interested. Shoot me a PM if you are.

There also seems to be some knowledgable brothers here, so you may get all you need.


----------



## BigVito (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

where is Booker?


----------



## Smoked (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



Twill413 said:


> port also seems to have something in common with havanas. The good ones go quickly (and a vintage can never be duplicated) as they will age superbly, and then you pay through the nose to get the good ones that people have sat on and aged properly.
> 
> Good luck, it's pretty good stuff. I can check with one of the wine managers at work and see what he suggests as a good intro to port, if you are at all interested. Shoot me a PM if you are.
> 
> There also seems to be some knowledgable brothers here, so you may get all you need.


Thanks! Pm sent.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

For something really special, try a bottle of '77 Fonseca, '94 Taylor, or '70 Grahams. THEN you'll understand.


----------



## Twill413 (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



chibnkr said:


> For something really special, try a bottle of '77 Fonseca, '94 Taylor, or '70 Grahams. THEN you'll understand.


Then your cigar budget may also be shot :r, unless you are carrying IHT money.


----------



## Bubba -NJ (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

It's Delicious !


----------



## ambientboy (Jun 10, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*

I'm inclined to agree about the Taylor. It's tasty stuff and I have a 20yr Tawny awaiting me this evening. I always suggest drinking alcohol with cigars, brings out the flavor. Of course, you'll have to pair them up, just like I wouldn't drink a Coppola Cabernet with an Ahi Tuna...

A tawny port (aged nicely of course) with a tasty Ashton Maduro, for instance. ..:dr


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



chibnkr said:


> For something really special, try a bottle of '77 Fonseca, '94 Taylor, or '70 Grahams. THEN you'll understand.


I split a bottle of 77 Fonseca last weekend. It was the best 77 Vintage I have so far. We also had a 77 Calem and an 82 Sandeman.

'94 Taylor is too young to drink unless decanted for a couple of days.
'70 Graham, I can't remember if I have had that one, but I would assume it's a good one knowing Grahams.

The '67 Croft and '85 Grahams are two must try's.


----------



## chibnkr (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



mosesbotbol said:


> I split a bottle of 77 Fonseca last weekend. It was the best 77 Vintage I have so far. We also had a 77 Calem and an 82 Sandeman.
> 
> '94 Taylor is too young to drink unless decanted for a couple of days.
> '70 Graham, I can't remember if I have had that one, but I would assume it's a good one knowing Grahams.
> ...


The '85 Grahams is excellent. I have half a case.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

*Re: Wjat is Port?*



chibnkr said:


> The '85 Grahams is excellent. I have half a case.


Very nice, that's a keeper or drinker. I had a couple of 85 Grahams magnums, but they have gone to the empty port bottle heaven...

Working a on a case of '71 Croft Magnums and '82 Sandeman Magnums. Picked up a Rozes '94 LBV yesterday for $21.00 that is suppose to be something. I plan on opening this week.s


----------

